# Setting Myself Up For The First Time



## 2volts (Apr 3, 2015)

I got my first piece of workshop machinery yesterday and set it up today.
















Did it all on my own except for one holding down bolt and the screws and nuts on the blue panel, my arms just weren't long and flexible enough. 

It's a barely used and near new Taiwanese lathe at a reasonable price.

I need a 15 amp power outlet installed, then it will be all go.

In the meantime I'm studying the tooling catalogue.

pete


----------



## great white (Apr 3, 2015)

Laverda.

Nice.

I've always wanted to own one of their triples.


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Apr 4, 2015)

Holy crap!  That's lightly used??  It looks like NEW!!!  Great find!   
Show us more when you get it hooked up! 

Bernie


Bernie


----------



## tpic402 (Apr 4, 2015)

Great find


----------



## Brendan M (Apr 4, 2015)

2volts said:


> I got my first piece of workshop machinery yesterday and set it up today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Mate, Hows things ?


----------



## 2volts (Apr 5, 2015)

Very slow until I get a sparky in this week to install an 15 amp outlet for me, then it will be all go!

Superoo avatar eh, don't see that logo around much any more.

pete


----------



## Brendan M (Apr 5, 2015)

2volts said:


> Very slow until I get a sparky in this week to install an 15 amp outlet for me, then it will be all go!
> 
> Superoo avatar eh, don't see that logo around much any more.
> 
> pete


The Grand Kids saw on one of my old tool boxes , thought that will do.
Im in the same boat, problems with 3 phase lathe.
Brendan


----------



## 2volts (Apr 7, 2015)

OK, eventually some progress today, but not straightforward..
Electricians were here today connected up a 15amp outlet, it's probably the last thing we can add, our distribution switch board is absolutely full up, there's been a lot of electrical additions since this house was built 35 years ago.
Turned the lathe on, pushed the red spindle lever to forward and just got a clicking noise, flicked it into reverse, every things fine, chuck spinning as it should.
Some head scratching, definitely an electrical problem, but I suspected it was due to the spindle lever hitting the chip tray before fully engaging the rotary switch.
Anyway, I waited for next door neighbour who is an electrical contractor to come home, got him to come and have a look.
Off with the rotary switch, all seemed OK, rotating the switch shaft directly and motor ran forward and reverse, as it should.
Reassembled everything, and spent some time positioning the spindle lever on its shaft so that it would throw the switch fully in either direction before the lever hit the chip tray or the side of the bed.
So good news is, everything runs as it should, I spent some time messing about on a scrap piece of round bar, first chips I've cut for nearly 40 years.
Off to the tool shop tomorrow for a few essentials and to the metal suppliers for some stock and then I can start to make a few items.
I do need to get some better lighting, so a work light is also on the list.
To top it off though, I found that the 15amp power outlet remains live in the off position, so first job in the morning is call the electricians back to replace it.

that's all for now

pete


----------



## catskinner (Apr 12, 2015)

Nice machine looks like you will be having fun soon.


----------



## markknx (Apr 12, 2015)

Nice I thought that was a new lathe not use. Glad the switch issue worked out OK.
Mark


----------



## 2volts (Dec 5, 2015)

Got some more stuff today.
2 x 8" bench grinders (one with a linishing attachment) and a small drill press on a steel table plus some other odds and ends.
Of course this means re-organising the workshop to fit.

pete


----------



## NCjeeper (Dec 5, 2015)

12x36 lathe?


----------



## 2volts (Dec 5, 2015)

The lathe is basically the same as a Grizzly 4003G.


----------



## thomas s (Dec 5, 2015)

Your new shop is looking good have fun.


----------



## 2volts (Dec 6, 2015)

Spent all day in the shop & garage re-arranging, tidying up, like emptying and throwing out useless stuff like oil containers with just a bit left in them...not finished yet.
To be finished tomorrow.
pete


----------



## wrmiller (Dec 6, 2015)

2volts said:


> The lathe is basically the same as a Grizzly 4003G.



And very similar to my PM1340GT, except for the swapped apron controls. They could be brothers.


----------

